# Problema con 7912



## elmasvital (Nov 29, 2005)

Estoy haciendo la fuente de alimentación, el caso es que conecto un 7812 para regular la tensión a 12 voltios por un lado y un 7912 para regular la tensión negativa.

El 7812 funciona perfectamente otorgando los 12v requeridos pero el 7912 me da una tensión de -16v sobrepasando en mucho el límite de -12,5v que indica en el datasheet


alguien puede darme una idea de lo que está ocurriendo? porque en realidad el esquema es bastante simple... y está bien montado. Será porque lo estoy comprobando sin carga alguna?

He intentando ponerle una resistencia como carga pero es que se me calienta mucho. La puse porque vi en los esquemas que se ponian a modo de carga... igual solo se pone como ejemplo pero no debe usarse en la realidad no?

1 saludo.


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2005)

por lo visto todo en esa configuracion de fuente simentrica esta bien, ahora voy de salida, pero aki te dejo esto, es un tutorial sobre fuentes y algunas cositas mas, http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3part2.htm
espero te sirva


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 29, 2005)

El 7912 no esta cumpliendo con su función de regular, eso significa que esta defectuoso. Simplemente reemplázalo.

Saludos.


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 29, 2005)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> El 7912 no esta cumpliendo con su función de regular, eso significa que esta defectuoso. Simplemente reemplázalo.
> 
> Saludos.



Tengo 2 y los dos dan casi lo mismo. Debo haber metido la pata y cargarme los dos porque otra cosa no tiene mucha explicación. A la salida del puente de diodos se obtiene +24 y -23.8 por lo que en principio no deberia ser problema para el 7912 que indica un Vinmax de -35v. Como digo el 7812 cumple perfecto a +12 con un vin de 24v.

A ver si mañana compro otros 7912 para probar y comento

gracias y 1 saludo


----------



## Mavila (Nov 29, 2005)

de hecho que es el 7912 el que tiene defectos solo reemplazalo con uno bueno y listo no hay mas que hacer ni decir. saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 30, 2005)

C2 está polarizado el revés.

Marcelo.


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 30, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> C2 está polarizado el revés.
> 
> Marcelo.



Ten en cuenta que c2 recibe la corriente negativa por tanto debe estár polarizado de esa manera. De hecho me equivoqué al ponerlo en un primer momento y conseguí un bonito condensador hinchado... Mira en el esquema que puse en mi primer post y verás que el positivo del condensador está polarizado a masa.

 :evil:  :evil: q demonios pasa aqui  y yo que creia q el esquema era facilito

1 saludo y gracias por los aportes al hilo a todos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 30, 2005)

Si tienes razón.


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 1, 2005)

no se si estoy bien, pero veo que tu transformador es de 12v y de la derivacón central salen 6?? puede haber algún problema ahi?? por que no pruebas con un transformador de 24???
tengo dudas respecto a lo que te digo
bueno yo hice una fuente de -12 regulable y mi tr es de 24 y saco la derivación que es 12 y funciona muy bien


----------



## JR (Dic 1, 2005)

estas en todo lo correcto, y no tan solo sea 12 en derivación central si es 15 seria mucho mejor, ya siempre hay q alimentar los reguladores con alguito mas si es de 12 lo recomendado es q sea alimentado con 15 claro la rectificación suele subirle alguito mas, pero no siempre sube lo necesario. aquí hay información interesante sobre reguladores, donde incluso nos enseñan a utilizar 7812 7912 como circuitos ajustables, 
en esta fuente el transformador excede 4voltios sobre el valor de regulador mas lo q suele subir despues de la regulacion hay una fuente diseñada con transformador de 20vac y con reguladores serie 7812 y 7912, regula desde 0vac hasta 30vac con la modificacion q tiene maneja 5amp . aqui esta.. es interesante se los remiendo,

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3part2.htm


----------



## Mavila (Dic 1, 2005)

por el comentario que haces respecto a que colocaste un capacitor invertido y se te hinchó pudiera pensar que provocaste un mal funcionamiento de tu puente de diodos por que no pruebas liberando las entradas de los reguladores y mides en la salida de tu Puente de diodos primero en los extremos Positivo y Negativo luego mide el positivo con Tierra que es el punto comun y el negativo con tierra, y compara las mediciones, podria ser que alguno de los diodos este defectuoso, o incluso alguno de los capacitores, por lo demas no deberias tener dificultades, suerte


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 1, 2005)

mañana compro un 7905 y un 7908 y a ver qué pasa... de paso cambio tambien el puente de diodos y el condensador y listo... 

si no es de ahí me suicido.


----------



## Mavila (Dic 1, 2005)

no hay que desesperarse, solo que a veces hay que analizar la falla haciendo un cuadro comparativo de voltajes, y como tienes en la practica dos fuentes una Positiva y una Negativa entonces los voltajes tienen que ser los mismos si mides en los puntos coincidentes de cada fuente solo que con polaridad invertida, ten paciencia y toma nota de las mediciones que realizas en la fuente Positiva y luego compara con las mediciones realizadas en la fuente Negativa y encontraras el causante del mal funcionamiento de tu Fuente, no siempre es asunto de cambiar componentes solo por cambiar, tambien hay que ser analítico. ese es nuestro mundo y no lo cambio por nada


----------



## Rene (Dic 4, 2005)

El transformador no es el problema, ya que es un transformador de 12 con punto medio, si mides el pin central con un estremo te tiene que dar los 12 v y si lo haces con el otro estremo tambien da 12v, si mides los pines estremos te dan 24v, además que los condensadores de 1000 uF te elevan el voltaje de salida, por lo que al entrar al regulador lo hace con más de 12 volt, yo me inclino más por lo que dice Mavila, ese condoro condensador invertido devio afectar el puente rectificador, afectando solo dos de los cuatro diodos y posiblemente el condensador de 330 nF


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 11, 2005)

A ver que he retomado el tema y se pueden sacar las siguientes conclusiones

a la salida del puente de diodos tenemos 18 y -18v. A la entrada de los reguladores tenemos 24 y -24v (todo ello sin carga) sin embargo el 7912 no hacia su función y otorgaba -16v. Pues bien he sustituido el 7912 por un 7905 y curiosamente éste si consigue su función -5v clavados. 

Las causas podrian ser o bien una partida mala de 7912 que me ha tocado o que el transformador no de suficiente voltaje como para que el regulador entregue -12v. Yo creo que va a ser esto último... en otros foros me indican que utilice un transformador de 15 voltios en vez de 12. Como vi el esquema pensé que valdria con tan solo un transformador de 12...

Cómo lo veis?


----------



## JR (Dic 11, 2005)

Publicado: Jue Dic 01, 2005 6:50 am    


estas en todo lo correcto, y no tan solo sea 12 en derivación central si es 15 seria mucho mejor, ya siempre hay q alimentar los reguladores con alguito mas si es de 12 lo recomendado es q sea alimentado con 15 claro la rectificación suele subirle alguito mas, pero no siempre sube lo necesario. aquí hay información interesante sobre reguladores, donde incluso nos enseñan a utilizar 7812 7912 como circuitos ajustables,


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

yo creo que ese no es el problema... 

yo estudio electronica industrial y creo ke ese no es el problema..

porke estas rectificando en onda completa con un puente de 4 diodos.. y mas encima le agregaste condensadores de filtrado despues del puente rectificador.. asi ke ese no es el problema..... los reguladores deverian regular perfectamente a +/- 12 vdc aproximadamente..

el transformador esta bien.... porke acuerdense que cuando rectificamos una señal pulsante (señal que entrega el rectificador), el capacitor de filtro se carga al valor maximo de la señal pulsante... por lo que tenemos:

vout (transformador) = 12+12 v ac
por lo que al rectificar en onda completa con un puente rectificador obtenemos como tension continua el 63.6% de la señal pulsante...
pero como tienes un condensador.... la tension continua vcc de salida total seria el valor maximo de la señal pulsante.... es decir:

vcc (a la salida del regulador y filtro) = 12 x raiz de 2 (1,414213562) aproximadamente...
lo ke da como tension total de salida un +vcc = 17v aproximados y un -vcc = -17v aproximados...
ese es el fundamento del cual me apoyo para decirte que el transformador esta perfecto y deberia funcionar....

comprueba el puente de diodos con el tester... a lo mejor estan en corto... 
recuerda que el tester deberia marcas aproximadamente 1.4 v de caida en el puente rectificador...

suerte y ke arregles tu fuente!

p.d.:  siempre que diseñes o hagas una fuente de alimentacion tienes que agregar protecciones, ya sea limitadores de corriente de cortocircuito, usar reguladores que tengan proteccion contra cortocircuitos integrado, o minimo fusibles de fundido rapido...

es una buena precaucion para no estar comprando reguladores de nuevo y diodos....


----------



## elemental (Ago 28, 2006)

Hoolaa. hace tiempo tenia problemas con los 79XX porque estaba acostumbrado a los 78... y sólo tenia en cuenta que las corrientes iban al reves pero es el patillaje tambien cambia! el 7912 me parece que tiene la entrar en el centro la salida donde el 78 y la entrada en el otro extremo ... No se si sera ese el problema. A mi solian quemárseme en lugar de dar tensiones raras


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Jun 9, 2008)

hola! 
pues rescato este post de 2005 por que tengo el mismo problema, en la figura adjunta está el circuito que he montado, y en el se ven las tensiones que tengo en cada punto, mi problema es que en el 7912 tengo -17V, y no -12V. He sustituido el regulador por uno nuevo y el problema persiste. 

Mi unica duda está en el puente de diodos (no entiendo su distribución o relacion patillas-diodos, ya que este solo tiene una patilla mas larga con un signo +, yo lo he situado como me idicaba el eagle, que es el programa usado para la PCB). No se si es eso el problema por que los valores de tensión en C1 y C2 son normales y todo funciona bien salvo la salida del 7912.


                                              Gracias.

Valores:   R1 y R2 ---->1,5k
                LED rojos
                C1 y C2 ------>4700uf   63v
                C3 y C4----->100uf
                C5 -----> 10uf
                Regulador ------>  W08M
                D3, D4 y D5 N4007
                salida del transofrmador-----> +/- 18v


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2008)

Verificaste si el 7912 esta correctamente conectado (Patas) segun el datasheet ?

No es la misma que para los otros reguladores.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Jun 9, 2008)

si, si que lo hice, además el programa con el que hice la PCB lo hace directamente pero a pesar de ello lo revisé yo al ver que no me funcionaba.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Jun 9, 2008)

hola a todos!

Pues creo que he resuelto el problema. Leyendo un post anterior con el mismo problema pero para el 7805, al autor se le propuso que conectase una carga y tomase medidas. 
Yo he conectado una carga de 210ohms y ya funciona bien! es decir, que sin la carga me da -17,1 y con ella me da -11,9.

¿alguien me puede explicar el motivo?
esos -12v son para alimentar un Operacional a +/-12V. ¿al conectar el poeracional también se reajará a -12v? es que me da miedo romperlo.

                                                Gracias.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola, a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo! Cual puede ser el problema?
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

elmasvital dijo:
			
		

> Li-ion dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pon un 7912 detrás de otro hasta que te salgan -12V


----------



## madboter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola Ignacion, comentame porfavor que transformador utilizaste? de +-12 o -+18 y que ref? Gracias


----------



## grp71 (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola gente!! quiero comentarles mi poca experiencia con los reguladores de la serie 79xx.resulta que en un preamplificador que requería de +-12 volt en el 7812 tenía 12 voltios,en el 7912 tenía -18,8 verifique el circuito no había error, reemplacé el  7912 por otro igual y el problema persistía....en una de esas se me da por poner otro pero distinto fabricante..puse un MC7912 y obtuve los -12 voltios....conclusión...reguladores falsificados..o sea truchos.


----------



## Panzonpanzaalegre (May 16, 2013)

Muy buenos días/tardes/noches.

Me encuentro trabajando en una fuente de alimentación, de varias características, y he podido resolver todo a excepción de un problema. Obtener -12V utilizando un regulador de voltaje LM7912.

He leído todo, datasheet, diagramas en internet, cuestiones similares en el foro, he resuelto muchas dudas, pero este elemento me vuelve loco.

Uso un transformador de 120-24V y conecto con central tap, es decir 12v o 17v eficaces
al conectar a un puente de diodos de capacidad 50v 1Amp. me genera alrededor de 22v en la salida, leí en estos foros que eso se debe a que se trata del pico, (y me parece excesivo, pero ese no es el problema) utilizando un capacitor electrolítico de 2200microfaradios a 50V consigo el filtrado en teoría, todo bien hasta aquí a excepción de cuando entra el bendito 7912...

Al conectar cualquier otro regulador positivo, no hay mayor problema, pongo mis capcitores para ayudarme a la salida como leí en otra recomendación y eso me ayudo a poder poner en serie 7812,7809 y 7805.

Pero cuando conecto la salida del capacitor de filtro al 7912 (verificando patilla 2 entrada, patilla 1 tierra, masa, referencia y patilla 3 salidas, creanme he visto miles de fotos y videos, se que lo estoy conectando bien) de inmediato la salida de voltaje tanto del puente como del capacitor y del regulador 7912 dan 4.32 y en menos de 3 segundos tal parece que todo fuera a explotar, sale humo del capacitor, y el regulador se calienta que te quema los dedos (el capacitor ha sido cambiado cada vez que esto ocurria y comprobado su capacidad)

Traté conectando el 7912 directamente a una fuente de cd en el lab con 22V y dio perfectamente los -12v, mi pregunta es pues
Acaso hay un problema con el filtrado o el rectificado?
Qué es lo que hace fallar a un regulador de tensión negativo?
Vamos, cómo podría resolver este problema?

Agradezco de antemano a cualquiera que pueda auxiliarme, gracias!!!


----------



## Xapas (May 16, 2013)

Postea el circuito.


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2013)

El 7912 necesita entrada negativa con respecto a tierra, me imagino que cuando probaste con la fuente de laboratorio le conectaste -22V, y no 22V.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2013)

Panzonpanzaalegre dijo:


> Muy buenos días/tardes/noches.
> 
> Me encuentro trabajando en una fuente de alimentación, de varias características, y he podido resolver todo a excepción de un problema. Obtener -12V utilizando un regulador de voltaje LM7912.
> 
> ...



Hola Panzonpanzaalegre saludos cordiales ,suba con el esquema que tu armaste para que yo possa te ayudar con mucho gusto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Panzonpanzaalegre (May 16, 2013)

Antes que nada muchas gracias por responder

Yo soy nuevo en esto y no sé usar programas para hacer diagramas, pero mi circuito lo conecto así como pongo en esta foto.

Yo sé que debe recibir voltaje negativo el regulador, y segun yo está bien, me estoy equivocando en algo?

Muchas gracias!!

Por cierto veo q la foto no se ve muy bien, arriba va el positivo en verde y abajo el negativo en azul, entra por patilla 2 el negativo, la masa viene siendo el 1 en positivo y en lasalida pongo en paralelo 1 capacitor ceramico de .1uF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2013)

Panzonpanzaalegre dijo:


> Antes que nada muchas gracias por responder
> 
> Yo soy nuevo en esto y no sé usar programas para hacer diagramas, pero mi circuito lo conecto así como pongo en esta foto.
> 
> ...



Caro Panzonpanzaalegre te dejo aca un esquema simplificado de como armar la fuente de alimentaciõn simetrica.
Fuerte Abraço y buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Panzonpanzaalegre (May 16, 2013)

Mil gracias por tu ayuda, ese diagrama no lo he intentado

A propósito, qué función tiene el capacitor cerámico de 0.1u en la entrada?
Porque los he visto en más diagramas, de muchos valores distintos y no estoy seguro de cual elegir.

Informare de mi avance en el proyecto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2013)

La funciõn del capacitor de 0,1 uF en la entrada es de desacoplamiento de frequencias altas estabilizando el regulador para ese no venga a auto-oscilar ,  el valor correcto no es mui cientifico y lo mejor es utilizar o recomendado por lo fabricante en las hojas de datos tecnicos del regulador 78XX.


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola, queria consultarles si se puede hacer una fuente utilizando el 7812 y un 7912 de alguna forma que se pueda evitar el uso de un transformador con punto medio ? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2017)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola, queria consultarles si se puede hacer una fuente utilizando el 7812 y un 7912 de alguna forma que se pueda evitar el uso de un transformador con punto medio ? gracias


Sip , tienes que enpleyar dos transformadores identicos o un transformador con dos secundarios gemelos , otro meo yo no "veo"  como hacer .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2017)

Puedes emplear, por ejemplo, un *7824* y un *7812* para conseguir una tensión ±12V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2017)

No es un buen sistema . . .  :


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es un buen sistema . . .  :
> 
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LirYT0iar6s/VrtUkSCNARI/AAAAAAAABxc/y_eQAGX99Ac/s1600/FUENTEDUAL.GIF



Bueno para bajas prestaciones (cargas) funciona 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes emplear, por ejemplo, un *7824* y un *7812* para conseguir una tensión ±12V


 , La salida positiva del 7812 serias los GND , la referenzia o tierra es lo DC- y la salida positiva  del 7824 lo DC+ , a principio funca , pero hay que conprobar con carga  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 25, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes emplear, por ejemplo, un *7824* y un *7812* para conseguir una tensión ±12V




Antes que nada gracias por las respuestas, queria consultarle a Fogonazo si tiene el esquema de como seria ese circuito para probarlo 

y el circuito que menciona 2Mtrs a que se refiere con que no es buen sistema ? yo necesito alimentar un circuito digital simple, Pic +Display LCD+LM7805+LM7812+LM35, me servirá ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2017)

Si te servirá , tendrias que filtrar bien porque rectifica de media onda.


----------

